# Support Your Local Homebrew Shop !



## Pumpy (3/10/10)

I always try to spread around the dollars I spend on my grain hops and yeast as my Mum said dont put all your eggs in one basket.

Whilst I take advantage of buying the direct hops from the USA .

I participate in Bulk grain buys ,

and get stuff from the the sponsers 

I never forget my local home brew store .

I am lucky in that he always has a good range of yeast grain and hops for the AG brewer.

He may not be the cheapest but to me having a good range is important.

Support your local homebrew shop !!


Pumpy


----------



## Lemon (3/10/10)

+1

:icon_cheers: 

Lemon


----------



## manticle (3/10/10)

Pumpy said:


> I always try to spread around the dollars I spend on my grain hops and yeast as my Mum said dont put all your eggs in one basket.
> 
> Whilst I take advantage of buying the direct hops from the USA .
> 
> ...



My most local is Kmart, followed by cellar plus which, while I used to buy almost everything from there when I was extract brewing, is not geared towards full mash brewers and stock no liquid yeasts, limited hop range and bugger all grain. Good shop for extract brewers, winemakers and salami makers, less so for AG brewers. Grain and grape (a bit further but still within coo-ee) see between 50 and 100 of my dollars per pay packet because they have everything I want and are helpful and prompt with delivery. On the occasion they have stuffed up an order, they have been quick to rectify - no questions asked.

I would say support a *good* homebrew shop and let the shit ones die off. Some of the stories I have heard make me cry a little. It's the ones who are in it for the passion of seeing people make good beer that I want to thrive.

I'll buy a few hops from the US and get the grain that goes with it from GG. Might ferment it with a yeast from them too, inside a fermenter I bought from them. I'll then bottle and cap with caps I bought from them, having primed with dex I bought from them. I might use the capper I bought from cellar plus though. I don't think it's practical for most people to get bulky things from far away places anyway - all serious brewers probably purchase most equipment and ingredients from either their lhbs or at least their preferred Aussie hbs.


----------



## Bribie G (3/10/10)

You city guys are lucky, here in the outer outer outer burbs I rely on the likes of Craftbrewer but it can be frustrating to run out of stuff like US-05 or crystal malt, and althought it can be picked up in places like Brewcraft etc, we just don't have one within a 100k round trip unless you are interested mostly in distilling or garden gnomes  

I firmly beleive I am the only AG brewer on Bribie Island pop 22000 or whatever but there are sure a lot of stills going :unsure: :beerbang:


----------



## drew9242 (3/10/10)

Try a 800k round trip to a decent home brew shop for all grain brews. If you could call it local, i try to support this shop when i am up there.


----------



## DU99 (3/10/10)

i have two stores G&G and sunbury home brew,i can drive too ,plus i check any offers of other stores the advertise on the net..freedom of choice.


----------



## Wolfy (3/10/10)

Pumpy said:


> ...
> I never forget my local home brew store .
> 
> I am lucky in that he always has a good range of yeast grain and hops for the AG brewer.
> ...


No ... and you can't make me!! 

I have visited my LHBS twice and the range of goods, advice/service and assistance I received are such that I do not expect to shop there again.
The level of service, advice, price and range of goods available at Site-sponsors (other AHB forum retailers and some other not-so-local-HBS) is very much worth the effort to avoid my LHBS and either drive 1 hour (each way) or to wait a day or two to have stuff shipped to me.
While my LHBS does stock a range (about 1/2 the store) of gear/ingredients for distilling/spirits (which is of no interest to me), it does not stock malt that is not dried or in liquid/kit form, any form of fresh hops, liquid yeast, or any recognized adjuncts, cleaning or sanitizing goods (all of which are of interest to me) and the prices are such that there is no incentive to shop there.

While I recognize the concept of 'shopping local', I'm a consumer and my loyalty lays with those shops who service my needs best, either with help/advice, an attractive range of goods or by offering a competitive price, my LHBS does none of those.


----------



## kocken42 (3/10/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Try a 800k round trip to a decent home brew shop for all grain brews. If you could call it local, i try to support this shop when i am up there.


 
No homebrew shop in Albany!? Ripped off!

Guess the Mitre 10 or Home Hardware would (should) stock most of the stuff for extract brewing.


----------



## Gout (3/10/10)

My local is ......SHT, they charge through the nose and give horrid advice (such as AG is a waste of time and will never match a kit brew - or Kegs are only for alcoholics.... funny as now days they are selling and pushing them)

I do however support sponsors, and the shop i visit (over an hour drive away) which provide good advice and even taste your beer etc etc

I guess i tend to stick to the shops that support me long after i support them with my cash


----------



## Wolfy (3/10/10)

Gout said:


> ... funny as now days they are selling and pushing them


You only know that because you shop there!


----------



## Gout (3/10/10)

Wolfy said:


> You only know that because you shop there!



you caught me i did visit for a liquid yeast when my starter did not fire..... but they don't sell liquid yeast i found out, why would they when the kit comes with one


----------



## drew9242 (3/10/10)

My Little Pony said:


> No homebrew shop in Albany!? Ripped off!
> 
> Guess the Mitre 10 or Home Hardware would (should) stock most of the stuff for extract brewing.



Home hardware have a good range kit beers. They have cans of extract but you can't really make a whole batch with the ammount of extract they stock. You can only get some hops for dry hopping. So bit hard to do extract aswell. But i don't know of any stores for the all grain brewer.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (3/10/10)

I dunno my lhbs guy seems like a great guy and also seems really knowlagable but he supplies buger all variety in terms of yeast and hops, mainly european and lager orientated products, which he is a fan of. Which i am sorry but has pushed me to buy most of my stuft online from out of state from the sponsers etc. I almost feel guilty not buying from him. I told him i prefer american style beers but he just keeps pushing fuggles, halertau and lager yeast, i wish he would listen as i am shoping with him less and less.


----------



## manticle (3/10/10)

I don't know why people would feel guilty buying from online retailers that are in Australia. Whichever way you go, you are still supporting an Australian independent small business owner unless you find Brewcraft somehow offers better range and service than craftbrewer in which case you're possibly odd.

If my local chinese takeaway is rubbish and there's one a bit further up the road that's good why wouldn't I buy my mandarin chicken from the good one?

Support niche, passionate, independent, small business. Don't support rubbish, bad service or monopoly or else that's what will thrive - to our detriment.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (3/10/10)

I guess the reason i feel guilty because the guy is a top bloke that allways gives good advice, but when he doesnt have the products i need/want it makes it hard to stay loyal, as much as i want to see him do well in his ventures.


----------



## manticle (3/10/10)

So buy the stuff he does have, stop by and have a chat when you can and get your other goods elsewhere. Guilt is a fairly useless emotion for me - better to be active about making things right than feeling bad about not doing so. If you can't make things right then accept it and move on.

That said - have you talked to him about what you see as lacking in his shop? Maybe he'd take your critique on board.


----------



## Banshee (3/10/10)

manticle said:


> I would say support a *good* homebrew shop and let the shit ones die off. Some of the stories I have heard make me cry a little. It's the ones who are in it for the passion of seeing people make good beer that I want to thrive.



Also price, service and the person who own/runs the store. My local HBs has everything I need but I travel another 40k's to give my money to the guy who is not ripping me off , is a helpful chap and also knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Pumpy (3/10/10)

I have two home brew shops one an hour away and one adds another 40 mins on my trip home still I did not realise how well off I was compared to some of you guys in the Bush .

The sponsors are a godsend to youse  pumpy


----------



## argon (3/10/10)

i'm lucky that my local IS Craftbrewers... sweeeet. Why would i go anywhere else? Service second to none. Anthony's your man.

Am considering US hops though


----------



## RdeVjun (3/10/10)

If my LHBS was staffed by helpful, friendly chaps instead of a pair of lazy, obnoxious twats, then I'd probably be inclined to buy more than the odd emergency hydrometer off them. They just don't seem interested in beer at all, 'purified water' is their game- you can tell by the pallets of dex in the middle of the shop and the wall of essence. Failing that, my selection has to have a big BC emblem (which is never does) for them to serve me with some measure of politeness and offer a few kind words of advice, but most often I find I'm so inconsiderately keeping them from the important business of water purification. I handed back the expired pack of US05 they tried to sell me last time I was there, I guess I should be thankful it was in the fridge... Yep, sponsors are a blessing, I've no doubt!


----------



## tazman1967 (3/10/10)

I live within driving distance of Craftbrewer.... h34r: 
But still call into a local HBS.
The guy behind the counter is young, keen and just made the move to AG.
He has base grains and a few common spec grains....I just call in to pick up a US05 packet...or a kilo of Munich etc...
He has base grains and a few common spec grains....
BUT... He stocks White Labs Liquid Yeasts..
Just got the Some British Yeast in.. (all yeasts and hops are kept in a fridge)
Just support the the good ones...let the bad ones go out of business..

Which they dont....thanks to the water purification business...
I know one small shop which sells at lest 42 25KG sacks of dextrose a week...
With out this business IMHO most HBS would fold and go under.
Your average punter wants more bang for his buck, Bourbon instead of beer...


----------



## Pumpy (3/10/10)

RdeVjun said:


> If my LHBS was staffed by helpful, friendly chaps instead of a pair of lazy, obnoxious twats, then I'd probably be inclined to buy more than the odd emergency hydrometer off them. They just don't seem interested in beer at all, 'purified water' is their game- you can tell by the pallets of dex in the middle of the shop and the wall of essence. Failing that, my selection has to have a big BC emblem (which is never does) for them to serve me with some measure of politeness and offer a few kind words of advice, but most often I find I'm so inconsiderately keeping them from the important business of water purification. I handed back the expired pack of US05 they tried to sell me last time I was there, I guess I should be thankful it was in the fridge... Yep, sponsors are a blessing, I've no doubt!



We dont have to support obnoxious twats .....nothing worse


----------



## matho (3/10/10)

well my not so LHBS is AbsoluteHomebrew 

pat is great with lots of information about what ever you want to brew if there is anyone in the western sydney region that want to learn more about homebrew the go to pat soon because he wont be around for long

cheers matho


----------



## Pumpy (3/10/10)

I go to Pat Casey at St Marys he is going to open his own brewery ( poor bugger ) but he makes a sucess of most things he does and has the big bucks


----------



## HoppingMad (3/10/10)

I sense this thread might descend into a bag the LHBS topic, so I'll chip in and say this about Melbourne stores.

I actually think they're all on the improve actually. If you had asked me what I thought of LHBS across Victoria a few years back I would have said 'garbage' with one or two exceptions, but now I'm seeing many of them step up and improve with more knowledgeable staff and a better range of gear. I think they've had to in Vic, as otherwise they would have lost all their customers to places like G&G. 

I think it's easy for us on here to pay out on many of these retailers, but as pumpy says they are supporting us, so I do support them too.

As well as: 
- Supermarkets for Dex & Bottle Caps
- Bulkbuys for Grain
- Online for brew-books
- Ebay and AHB for gear
- Sponsors when the price is right

What can I say, I have a big heart, but unfortunately my bank balance is small.  

Hopper.


----------



## Brewman_ (3/10/10)

I believe in supporting good LHBS. I live near Newcastle and I am lucky the store I go to is great. Like most homebrewers, I don't get everything there since there are the odd things they don't have, but this is rare. Also there are services that I have got through this store that would be difficult to get over the net or through the post, and these have saved me hundreds of dollars at times.

In my purchasing I am not completely cost focused, rather look at the overall value of what I get and where I get it from. That is not to say that cost is not important - it is, but rather one factor in what I buy and where I buy.

Fear_n_loath


----------



## pk.sax (3/10/10)

I, in my noobness bought a giant pack of crown seals from my HBS, and later realized I was ripped off on them. But he also sold me the siphon I use for far cheaper than anybody else has and will mill grain for me etc... The bloke supports our brew club, gives decen advice most times, is an avid brewer himself by all I've seen. All I need to do is keep my eyes open and not encourage his overpriced items. I suppose I can do that 

There are good HBS around everywhere and quite often they can be found online and made local if ur own is not up to scratch. I was looking for a yeast and both G&G and craftbrewer had out of stock sign on their website so I found Pat from St Marys who provides a web ordering service and imports your yeast from the US fresh every month on order! There is just such a variety of good service stores in oz either local or through mailorder that save a few things I'd hardly need to go anywhere else at all. And obviously, the closest decent store gets first dibs on my cash for saving me the postage and waiting


----------



## Nick JD (3/10/10)

I kick over kiddie's lemonade stands. I can buy a box of 24 cans for $12 - and it's fizzy.

Little pricks and their $1 cups of crappy sour homemade "lemonade". Fark. 

The only thing that needs support is saggy tits.


----------



## Hatchy (3/10/10)

I'm lucky enough to work a 7 minute drive from beerbelly. They get the majority of my business partly because I work right near them but more because they have a good range at good prices. I live a couple of streets away from a brewcraft but when I called them a few weeks ago the bloke on the phone hadn't heard of galaxy or cascade, I don't think I'll bother with them again. Hopsdirect were looking pretty good but they seem to be out of lots of stuff at the moment.


----------



## DangerousDave (4/10/10)

i work round the corner from brewz2you

great range, great prices, great advice from an owner who is clearly passionate 

the advice is the main thing for me as a new brewer i know i can go in and ask basic questions about a brew im gonna do every time and not get the 'your wasting my time' look

i feel very sorry to all those without a great LHBS and i agree with manticle if your local is good support it if not they can suck my left nut (im looking at you brewcraft)


----------



## shonks69 (4/10/10)

DangerousDave said:


> i work round the corner from brewz2you
> 
> great range, great prices, great advice from an owner who is clearly passionate
> 
> ...



+1 Dave
I live about 30 km's away and make the journey on average about once a fortnight. Every recipe I have tried has been sensational and James always goes the extra length to make sure that I'm sorted. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Brewman_ (4/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> I kick over kiddie's lemonade stands. I can buy a box of 24 cans for $12 - and it's fizzy.
> 
> Little pricks and their $1 cups of crappy sour homemade "lemonade". Fark.
> 
> The only thing that needs support is saggy tits.



Forget brewing, your getting ripped off on your lemonade. Your Local lemonade merchant is having you. 24 cans of good lemonade should not cost more than $8, depening on condition & Fizz. (Not on special).

Fear_n_loath


----------



## Nevalicious (4/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> I'm lucky enough to work a 7 minute drive from beerbelly. They get the majority of my business partly because I work right near them but more because they have a good range at good prices. I live a couple of streets away from a brewcraft but when I called them a few weeks ago the bloke on the phone hadn't heard of galaxy or cascade, I don't think I'll bother with them again. Hopsdirect were looking pretty good but they seem to be out of lots of stuff at the moment.



I'm with Hatchy! Beerbelly is about a 10 min drive from my house... Never again will I step into a Brewcraft again... I have two of them near me too! Wayne and Amanda are lovely ppl, always happy to help and great prices! These are the sorts of businesses we need to support!

Tyler


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (4/10/10)

I live 10 minutes from greensborough home brewing, dave is fantastic and stockes a huge variety of grain, hops etc for a small store.

He is cheap too (for a LHBS), with grain, hops and yeast costing under $30 for most brews :beerbang:


----------



## ekul (4/10/10)

The poeple at my lhbs are very friendly, however they don't stock grain, hops or a very wide selction of yeast. They have repackaged US05, which is handy sometimes, but doesn't fire up like normal US05 does, usually takes a few days. And they have turbo and wine yeast too. I do think they move a fair bit of product as the extract beers i made from their ingredients always turned out alright.

Actually they do have some hops, they have pride of ringwood flowers and whilst they are cheap (10c/g) they are old and lack any kind of aroma. Using them really makes a beer taste as close to commercial as possible actually. BItterness, no flavour. PLus there is bits of leaf and stem in there. I only used them once when i was halfway througha brew and realised i didn't have any POR.

They sad they could order in some base malt for me but that is was going to cost me $9 a kilo!! So i declined. THey did help me get in contact with some of the brewers around here though, which was very helpful.

I do frequent the shop to get ldme and dex, but i would go alot more if they started stocking grain, yeast and hops.

EDITED TO ADD~ The reason i made this post was not to comment on my lhbs at all. I was going to reply to hatchy's comment that hopsdirect doesn't have much in stock! ANyway, if you click on 'leaf hops' instead of 'pellet hops' you will see that they have just harvested a heap of stuff. So i'm assuming they will have all those varieties pelletised very soon for us all to start using.


----------



## chadjaja (4/10/10)

I'll support Dave too and all this thread and others like it has done is point out the difference between a LHBS and a franchise.


----------



## zebba (4/10/10)

I have to go to mine sometimes in emergencies (i.e. I thought I had US-05 in the fridge, but I didn't). It hurts every time. I tried to give it a chance, but when the service is lousy, the range is lousy, and the prices are high...

@ Chadjaja - my local is independant. There is no difference between "LHBS" and "Franchise". You gotta judge individuals on their own merits.


----------



## Swizzle (4/10/10)

Anyone been to the lhbs in Launceston? Do check it out if in town. It's a cultural excursion to say the least.


----------



## amiddler (4/10/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Try a 800k round trip to a decent home brew shop for all grain brews. If you could call it local, i try to support this shop when i am up there.




I too did a 800k round trip to what I call my local HBS just this Saturday. Have to fill the ute to make it worth while but he is also just an email/phone call away when I need advice. 

I know of someone here in Gero that wants to open a brew shop but things are moving slowly. Would be nice to have a brew shop only 10 minutes away.

Drew


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/10/10)

I live on the northside of the Brown river in the CBD where I work.

The LHBS on the northside fairly close to me is absolute rubbish. Snarly old farts (who often smoke in the shop, despite it being illegal), who sell minimal grain (and judging by the large range of cans, don't brew AG) at inflated prices and the shop is a mess with water purifying rubbish and rows and rows of purified water flavouring. If I really need a packet of US-05 or something, I might go there on the rare occasion.

Otherwise, much rather a drive to Craftbrewer. Sure it is a 30-odd km drive, but you can have a yak down there, the range is fantastic and the price is great. They are the epitome of a well run, knowledgable LHBS with great service, and it is no wonder that they continue to thrive.

Only downside is now that they have the brew pub (and as a result the licence), no more free tastes of Ross and Anthony's latest creations - they pay excise on everything coming out from those taps.  - Bummer - Ross gave me my first taste of Nelson Sauvin hops and I've run with it since.

Goomba


----------



## beerbog (4/10/10)

Why support a LHBS if it supplies crap and gives crap advice. 

I'm lucky that I have quite a few within easy driving distance and the one that is actually the closest is the worst. 

I believe that you have to provide a good service to retain customers and if that means buying online from Aus or overseas because local is crap then so be it. :beerbang:


----------



## bignath (4/10/10)

ekul said:


> ANyway, if you click on 'leaf hops' instead of 'pellet hops' you will see that they have just harvested a heap of stuff. So i'm assuming they will have all those varieties pelletised very soon for us all to start using.




I'd be a bit careful about buying the leaf hops, apparently there are some on this forum who have had their leaf hops removed from their shipping parcel and replaced with a note from quarantine... I have only purchased pellets from them, and this is apparently approved by customs and quarantine, but people have mentioned before that they couldn't get the leafs approved. 

My parcel with pellets was opened, and a small incision in one of the bags so they could test the contents, but they resealed them and sent them to me, so all must be okay with pellets...

having said that, if it's is definitely okay to get the leaf form, then i might need to put in another order!


----------



## Nick JD (4/10/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Otherwise, much rather a drive to Craftbrewer.



For sure. I spend a lot of money at Craftbrewer, because they have awesome stuff and range. I'm quite happy to pay a premium for their goods. They are not my LHBS, and it's a 200km round trip for me. My LHBSs are awful.

I'm not _supporting _them though; I'm shopping at the best place for _some _products I use. If I can find the same product elsewhere cheaper I will respectfully take my wallet elsewhere. 

A friend of mine brews AG beer in Bahrain. He works for an airline and lugs stuff from London and Frankfurt back to Bahrain to brew. He goes to the CB website and weeps tears of jealousy at the wyeast range alone.


----------



## hazard (4/10/10)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> I live 10 minutes from greensborough home brewing, dave is fantastic and stockes a huge variety of grain, hops etc for a small store.
> 
> He is cheap too (for a LHBS), with grain, hops and yeast costing under $30 for most brews :beerbang:


+1 for Dave. I drop in once a month to get my batch of grain. Apart from a full range of grain, its a good social spot for a drink. I usually take a few botttles of home brew and drink them with whoever is in the shop, and Dave will usually have a keg going as well. You can always swap a few stories and a few recipes while having a beer, and you can't do that on-line.

But admit i'm lucky to live near a real LHBS. I have been to a franchise store in Heidelberg (when i was starting out as an extract brewer) but would never go back again unless I needed something urgent - last time I needed a hydrometer because I smashed one on the bathroom floor before i could measure OG.


----------



## davo4772 (4/10/10)

Glad to see I'm not the only smasher of hydrometers, $12.50 a pop, onto my third. Decided to cut my losses and buy a Refractometer.

+2 for Dave. For such a small shop he has everything.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (4/10/10)

Another word up +1 for Dave at greensborough home brewing. Even though I just tried to call before remembering he's closed Monday's.

Been buying from Dave's for about three years since I first went there looking for CO2 rental. Great range and whenever he hasn't had something on my list he's been able to recommend an alternative (and it's always worked). And just the other week I picked up the grain etc for my first all-grain (BIAB).

I'll remember to use the phone-ahead service next time though. And maybe I'll leave the kids at home so I can take a sample along :icon_cheers: .


----------



## drtomc (4/10/10)

I didn't realize refractometers bounced. Must get one....

T.



david72 said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only smasher of hydrometers, $12.50 a pop, onto my third. Decided to cut my losses and buy a Refractometer.
> 
> +2 for Dave. For such a small shop he has everything.


----------



## haysie (4/10/10)

The walk in physical store has something going for it...... now! With internet if a physical store wasnt taking on the online shops, I believe their doomed, they need to be online!
My LHBS dont or have hardly got a website. I reckon its complacency on their part but during my recipe formulations I am looking for AA`S, EBC`s, ATTENUATION, dont list it....... dont get my order.


----------



## Fents (4/10/10)

thread title should now be changed to " how good is dave at greensborough homebrew "

he's going to get a massive nork now from reading this thread, well dave'o all the praised is deserved!

always willing to help, teach, share a beer...if he hasnt got what your after he'll do his best to get it or suggest an alternative. and i've meet many a champion AHB'er down there.

also has a massive xmas party every year for his customers and also home of the worthogs. 

oh and he brews a pretty shit hot selection of his own fresh wort kits now, cracks your grain on request and will help you with any recipe you come up with.

enough smoke blown up his ass for now.

:kooi:


----------



## Fents (4/10/10)

haysie said:


> The walk in physical store has something going for it...... now! With internet if a physical store wasnt taking on the online shops, I believe their doomed, they need to be online!
> My LHBS dont or have hardly got a website. I reckon its complacency on their part but during my recipe formulations I am looking for AA`S, EBC`s, ATTENUATION, dont list it....... dont get my order.



Dave's survived OK without one.

I tried to build a site for him in wordpress, its shite and i cant do any better. im always in daves ear about online orders, unfortuantly he cant afford a wizz bang website. If any kind AHB'er is up for building him a site gratious, give him a bell or whatever, im sure he would chop you out a brew or two in return.


----------



## haysie (4/10/10)

Fents said:


> Dave's survived OK without one.
> 
> I tried to build a site for him in wordpress, its shite and i cant do any better. im always in daves ear about online orders, unfortuantly he cant afford a wizz bang website. If any kind AHB'er is up for building him a site gratious, give him a bell or whatever, im sure he would chop you out a brew or two in return.




I did make the .....now.... comment Fents. Time will tell. Daves/Greensborough sounds like a super store! Means absolutely nothing to me out here, and he has no on-line presense.

spelling... and living in the sticks allows me to bypass the ???????? and head straight to the site sponsors! I love a good bulk buy!

Craftbrewer, is he a pom? saw a market and went for it............ good on him! Grain and Grape...... improve your website. ......Others, Catch up!

I shop exclusivly site sponsors and bulks


----------



## tavas (4/10/10)

If your LHBS sells shit products or gives crap advice, you can always open your own LHBS store and give the prices, products and advice you wish to receive.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/10/10)

haysie said:


> The walk in physical store has something going for it...... now! With internet if a physical store wasnt taking on the online shops, I believe their doomed, they need to be online!
> My LHBS dont or have hardly got a website. I reckon its complacency on their part but during my recipe formulations I am looking for AA`S, EBC`s, ATTENUATION, dont list it....... dont get my order.



+1 - love going into CB, but can't always so sometimes order online as well.

But when I want to formulate a recipe, the site gets hit from me as I go through the options in terms of IBU, EBC, AA%, attenuation and the like. I formulate using the site and then purchase either in store or online.

Sorry to those who think it's unfair, but I want to know what I'm buying and how it will work for me. Going into a shop blindly and sight unseen buying ingredients because I'm formulating on the spot doesn't work for me, though I understand it may work for others.


Goomba


----------



## J Grimmer (4/10/10)

I don't want to brag, i have 5 brew shops in 30 min drive of my home. My prefered HBS is the closest one to home but thats not the reason why he's my favourite, he doesn't have the biggest range, thats cool im not at that stage in brewing yet. He has good advice, likes a chat and remembered my after a break from brewing.

I went to another one near by and vowed never to go back cause I reackon I got ripped off. When I need more specialised bits and pieces I'll get those bits and pieces Craftbrewer. 

J


----------



## DU99 (4/10/10)

have to drive over the "daves"its 1/2 hr on the freeway..Sunbury home brew has a limited supply,he is a keg man..always willing to help


----------



## warra48 (4/10/10)

Here in Pt Mac we have one HB shop, catering solely to K&K and spirits enthusiasts. It seems to be a peripheral business to another one happening at the back of the store front.
They sell teabags of hops and dried yeast, but none of it is in a fridge.
I use them only for stuff like bottle tops, or LDME if I happen to run out of either of those.
Quite frankly, if they shut down, it wouldn't bother me.

For all my other supplies, I wait for one of my twice yearly trips to Newcastle to have a deep and meaningful with our financial people, and call into Marks Home Brew (MHB on here). I can also call in by way of a small diversion from our trips to Sydney to see the daughter dear, son, and grandkids.
Mark has everything I need, is very helpful, enthusiastic, and knowledgeable.
I'm happy to pay for anything I purchase from Mark at whatever he asks. I look on it as an investment in a great hobby. Having said that, he's offered me some bargains at times. Can't complain about $35 or 40 (if I remember correctly) for a 25 kg bag of base malt, or $5 for a pack of Wyeast.


----------



## ekul (4/10/10)

Big Nath- what i meant was that they have this seasons flower hops which means that they have harvested them. Which means they will be processed into pellet hops soon for us to buy and use to make delicious beer. I wouldn't buy flowers, pretty sure that ordering in flowers isn't cool at all with aqis.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/10/10)

haysie said:


> The walk in physical store has something going for it...... now! With internet if a physical store wasnt taking on the online shops, I believe their doomed, they need to be online!
> My LHBS dont or have hardly got a website. I reckon its complacency on their part but during my recipe formulations I am looking for AA`S, EBC`s, ATTENUATION, dont list it....... dont get my order.


Now here is a great case of complacency or double standards, because I am strictly an online shop a company called Brewcellar in QLD forbids me to buy their products such as Coopers products and dry yeast range etc basically any product they have is not available to me or my customers through me. I complained to Coopers they directed me to Brewcellar , then F all has happened (18 months). Its hard enough doing business with out being Black Banned for being an online shop yet a shop front HBS with a web site is OK :blink: . Looks like Fair Trading is not what it should be.
GB


----------



## warra48 (4/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Now here is a great case of complacency or double standards, because I am strictly an online shop a company called Brewcellar in QLD forbids me to buy their products such as Coopers products and dry yeast range etc basically any product they have is not available to me or my customers through me. I complained to Coopers they directed me to Brewcellar , then F all has happened (18 months). Its hard enough doing business with out being Black Banned for being an online shop yet a shop front HBS with a web site is OK :blink: . Looks like Fair Trading is not what it should be.
> GB



Sounds like a potential restraint of trade to me.
Have you had a quiet word with the ACCC?
It just might stir things up.


----------



## Uncle Fester (4/10/10)

Gout said:


> Kegs are only for alcoholics....




No my friend - kegs are for those who have the shits with washing bottles, or those who want the wow factor of pouring a beer like a pub.

Meetings are for alcoholics! :icon_drunk: 

BTW, I am a strong advocate for supporing yout LHBS. If my "local" closed his doors, I would be devastated. Great range, sage advice, and always willing to offer a taste test. What more could you ask for?


Fester Out.


----------



## haysie (4/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Now here is a great case of complacency or double standards, because I am strictly an online shop a company called Brewcellar in QLD forbids me to buy their products such as Coopers products and dry yeast range etc basically any product they have is not available to me or my customers through me. I complained to Coopers they directed me to Brewcellar , then F all has happened (18 months). Its hard enough doing business with out being Black Banned for being an online shop yet a shop front HBS with a web site is OK :blink: . Looks like Fair Trading is not what it should be.
> GB



I hear ya GB. Who is Brewcellar? some sort of wholesaler cum middleman? Do they have a website? If they do, its hard to find.

Why is it banned ? Every HBS in Australia I thought had coopers products?

If thats the case, Coopers is so full of mud and estery its not worth drinking!

edit, reread then reread then shook my head. Iam guessing under your guise GB we could all be selling Coopers via ebay?


----------



## keifer33 (4/10/10)

I'm going to make the assumption it is that a website only store has more options to potentially undercut a neighbouring brew shop as they don't have the overheads and restrictions a shop with a front has. A similar thing when I was working in it happened to me but the options there are much more vast as far as suppliers. I'm guessing in homebrewing set suppliers are around and wouldn't be a hugely competitive supply industry. Sure there is a disclaimer or contract to tie it all up but sounds like a monopoly to me...I smell a greedy beer dreenched rat!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/10/10)

haysie said:


> I hear ya GB. Who is Brewcellar? some sort of wholesaler cum middleman? Do they have a website? If they do, its hard to find.
> 
> Why is it banned ? Every HBS in Australia I thought had coopers products?
> 
> ...


This is the mob HERE.They are a Australia wide distributor for many products,apparently Coopers doesn't sell their own products direct. My point is I like to make extract starters (time saver) and not all my customers (walk in's) are all grain, so to get some Coopers etc they have to go down the road or to the supermarket. Why not pick it up while they are here getting hops and such ?
GB


----------



## mxd (4/10/10)

I tried to set up an account with Keg King, told em I was online only and got the big no as there brick and mortar shops can't compete.


----------



## Nick JD (4/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> This is the mob HERE.They are a Australia wide distributor for many products,apparently Coopers doesn't sell their own products direct. My point is I like to make extract starters (time saver) and not all my customers (walk in's) are all grain, so to get some Coopers etc they have to go down the road or to the supermarket. Why not pick it up while they are here getting hops and such ?
> GB



Why not offer them LDME? What do Coopers offer that other's don't?


----------



## bignath (4/10/10)

ekul said:


> Big Nath- what i meant was that they have this seasons flower hops which means that they have harvested them. Which means they will be processed into pellet hops soon for us to buy and use to make delicious beer. I wouldn't buy flowers, pretty sure that ordering in flowers isn't cool at all with aqis.




yeah sorry mate. Didn't read the post that i even quoted you on properly. Stupid me!!!

note to self - wakey wakey, have a coffee, rub eyes before posting and quoting.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Why not offer them LDME? What do Coopers offer that other's don't?


A well marketed brand name. Even my mum knows about Coopers. LDME is like Hens teeth in WA ATM, dont know why.
GB


----------



## brad05 (4/10/10)

My LHBS in Mackay was a good place to get started into K&K but that was about all. They are more interested in selling merchandise than any HB related products. No liquid yeast, maybe two types of dried yeast, small range of unhopped extract (which is $13.40 a can last time I checked) and hops apparently come in tea bags. 

I also had to check every use by date on yeast and tins.

These types of establishments serve a purpose when you are a beginner and don't know any different. Now I know that they are only there for beginners.

Needless to say I didn't support them when buying taps and kegs. Ross spent 25 minutes on the phone to me when I bought the taps and kegs. Now I am buying most of my ingredients from CB (costs me a bit in postage) however I am also taking advantage of the cheap hops while they are available too.

Ok, I've had my whinge about my local now. I feel a little better.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (4/10/10)

Fents said:


> Dave's survived OK without one.
> 
> I tried to build a site for him in wordpress, its shite and i cant do any better. im always in daves ear about online orders, unfortuantly he cant afford a wizz bang website. If any kind AHB'er is up for building him a site gratious, give him a bell or whatever, im sure he would chop you out a brew or two in return.




Fents, great job on the web site, simple is better than none, if you didn't i wouldn't have found him.

Cheers Mate :beerbang:


----------



## haysie (4/10/10)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Fents, great job on the web site, simple is better than none, if you didn't i wouldn't have found him.
> 
> Cheers Mate :beerbang:



You come from bloody Heidelberg. How could you not find Dave?


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (4/10/10)

haysie said:


> You come from bloody Heidelberg. How could you not find Dave?




the minister of war and finance had the Internet filter on (threatened to pee in it) :icon_drunk: 
She is a cunning adversary but the brew within me was strong!!


----------



## haysie (4/10/10)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> the minister of war and finance had the Internet filter on (threatened to pee in it) :icon_drunk:
> She is a cunning adversary but the brew within me was strong!!



:lol: :lol:


----------



## DU99 (4/10/10)

http://www.brewcellar.com.au
This the company gryphonbrewing


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/10/10)

DU99 said:


> http://www.brewcellar.com.au
> This the company gryphonbrewing


Yep thats the black hearted mob.
GB


----------



## DU99 (4/10/10)

restrictive trade practice..i would be looking at.. :icon_offtopic: can you sell morgans


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/10/10)

DU99 said:


> restrictive trade practice..i would be looking at.. :icon_offtopic: can you sell morgans


No I can not sell any of their products because I can not deal with them.Sewn up tighter than a fish's arse. They obviously have heard of my selling power and dont want me to close a hundred Brewceller stores Australia wide. :lol: 
GB


----------



## beerbog (4/10/10)

Uncle Fester said:


> No my friend - kegs are for those who have the shits with washing bottles, or those who want the wow factor of pouring a beer like a pub.
> 
> Meetings are for alcoholics! :icon_drunk:



Like. :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (4/10/10)

So to summise - buy good products from good retailers at a good price. If that is your local then you can feel like you are doing something good. If your local is sheizen, then pray for their closure and get your goods somewhere else.

Sounds exactly like the way I shop for most other products. If I can find something close by that offers value for money (doesn't have to be cheap - value just reflected in quality), I'll shop there. If not, I'll shop elsewhere. It seems like a lot of pages just for that point but I guess we all need to vent sometimes.


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/10)

Kegging is for anyone who washes bottles and will be gobsmacked by their next obscene water bill from the Anna B-lie approved rip off water suppliers in Queensland while the dams are ******* FULL

oops was that off topic? :unsure:


----------



## TasChris (4/10/10)

Swizzle said:


> Anyone been to the lhbs in Launceston? Do check it out if in town. It's a cultural excursion to say the least.


Hmmm not good is it. You get better help from the monkeys in the Launie Park
Cheers
Chris


----------



## thesunsettree (4/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Kegging is for anyone who washes bottles and will be gobsmacked by their next obscene water bill from the Anna B-lie approved rip off water suppliers in Queensland while the dams are ******* FULL
> 
> oops was that off topic? :unsure:


Amen brother. That tnuc should be weighed down and tossed into the dams, come to think of it the weight of her own ego should suffice.


----------



## Nick JD (4/10/10)

thesunsettree said:


> Amen brother. That tnuc should be weighed down and tossed into the dams, come to think of it the weight of her own ego should suffice.





Walk 12km to a muddy hole in the ground with two jerrycans only to pick up dysentry and tell me you got it rough.

People are so limp wristed these days.


----------



## goomboogo (4/10/10)

DU99 said:


> restrictive trade practice..i would be looking at.. :icon_offtopic: can you sell morgans



These practices have been in place for a long, long time in this particular industry. It is a major reason why there are so many bad brew shops around. If supply was easier to secure then more people with a genuine interest in the hobby may become involved. Many of the bad retailers would not be able to compete with motivated, enthusiastic and knowledgeable business competitors.

I acknowledge there are many good brew shops owned and staffed by people who really know their stuff and offer excellent service. Unfortunately, as some posts indicate, there are also many shops that don't measure up.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (4/10/10)

manticle said:


> I would say support a *good* homebrew shop and let the shit ones die off. Some of the stories I have heard make me cry a little. It's the ones who are in it for the passion of seeing people make good beer that I want to thrive.




Absolutely, in my early days of brewing I rang a certain HBS about some hops, they said yep we have it, when I asked what the AA they said betweeen this and that. So now when needed I go to some one with the right answers.

BYB


----------



## Banshee (4/10/10)

HoppingMad said:


> I think it's easy for us on here to pay out on many of these retailers, but as pumpy says they are supporting us, so I do support them too.
> 
> Hopper.



Supporting us. LOL. We, the buyers are supporting them.
No sales no food on the table or mortgage payments. We can all do without beer but their bills, who do they rely on?


----------



## pk.sax (4/10/10)

Banshee said:


> We can all do without beer .....


are u joking?!


----------



## thesunsettree (4/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Walk 12km to a muddy hole in the ground with two jerrycans only to pick up dysentry and tell me you got it rough.
> 
> People are so limp wristed these days.


Feel free to take the bitch with you next time you make the trek


----------



## haysie (4/10/10)

thesunsettree said:


> Feel free to take the bitch with you next time you make the trek



No leave Bum at home, she needs to watch the forum!


----------



## MarkBastard (5/10/10)

goomboogo said:


> These practices have been in place for a long, long time in this particular industry. It is a major reason why there are so many bad brew shops around. If supply was easier to secure then more people with a genuine interest in the hobby may become involved. Many of the bad retailers would not be able to compete with motivated, enthusiastic and knowledgeable business competitors.
> 
> I acknowledge there are many good brew shops owned and staffed by people who really know their stuff and offer excellent service. Unfortunately, as some posts indicate, there are also many shops that don't measure up.



I agree.

The way these guys seem to operate, they seem to have established territory or something and don't like new competitors.

With that in mind, it is the responsibility of the local home brew store to do their job and do it well, because the normal rules of capitalism don't seem to apply. Normally if a company was bad at what they do a competitor would spring up and take their business, and I reckon that would be fair as well (as long as the competitor wasn't competing unfairly by controlling supply chains etc).

So far from supporting your local home brew store, if they are not good at what they do you should go to lengths to NOT support them.

I only go to my local one if I break a hydrometer or thermometer or something like that. I've engaged in communication with them a few times and instantly regretted it. Bad advice and a smug attitude.


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/10)

Apart from the wee shop here on Bribie Island where I dropped in yesterday for some LDME, caps and a fermenter tap, I have only ever ventured into a store at Maroochydore on holiday and bought US-05 and Morgans Lager yeast. Oooh goodo, on holiday and here I am with a beer guy so lets talk brewing. So I started up a conversation about yeast and the claim by Morgans (which was why I was buying some to try) that their yeast would do good clean lagers at ale temperatures and wouldn't that be a bonus to be able to crank out a drinkable lager in a couple of weeks and I'd lost him. Totally. Could have been speaking in Burmese.


----------



## RdeVjun (5/10/10)

I suspect many LHBS' main competitor (at least in their own eyes) is not the specialist craft/ boutique brewing supplies outfit at all but the supermarket with cheap goop tins and bags of sugar, from there with the spotty indifferent teen to the LHBS proprietor is indeed quite a jump. If only LHBSes set their sights in the other direction, we wouldn't be having this discussion...

+1 Mark et al, I say let the crap LHBS wither and die, but the business model doesn't support that though- can't draw LHBS proprietor's knowledge and helpfulness boundaries on a map.


----------



## Howlingdog (5/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> No I can not sell any of their products because I can not deal with them.Sewn up tighter than a fish's arse. They obviously have heard of my selling power and dont want me to close a hundred Brewceller stores Australia wide. :lol:
> GB



I wouldn't deal with people that appear to be breaking the law by advertising a business and not displaying an ABN. Can't find it on Brewceller website.

HD


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/10/10)

Ross said:


> Unfortunately the restriction of supply is not limited as Gryphon seems to think, to online stores. We have exactly the same problem with Morgans & Brewcraft refusing to supply us.
> The only way for us to get direct supply presently would be to open a shop in the middle of nowhere.
> We are still fighting for equal treatment & the local war is about to heat up..... However, in the meantime there is more than one way to skin a cat & it hasn't stopped us from stocking ANY products we wish to sell.
> 
> ...


Them sounds like fighting words. I will watch this with interest.
GB


----------



## elec (5/10/10)

My local HBS is about 800k's away, but the closest with AG supplies is around 2500k's from home. An order generally takes between 10-14 days to arrive, thanks to our wonderful postal service. If I miss something on my order, stiff shit, I have to wait till next time.
I envy those who can just stop by and have an intellegent conversation with their supplier. But this place makes up for that, if you aren't bad at wading......

Regards


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/10)

elec you are a frign hero - keep the light shining in the North buddy :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (5/10/10)

practicalfool said:


> are u joking?!




+21, who are we kidding!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Calais_5sp (5/10/10)

BribieG said:


> You city guys are lucky, here in the outer outer outer burbs I rely on the likes of Craftbrewer but it can be frustrating to run out of stuff like US-05 or crystal malt, and althought it can be picked up in places like Brewcraft etc, we just don't have one within a 100k round trip unless you are interested mostly in distilling or garden gnomes
> 
> I firmly beleive I am the only AG brewer on Bribie Island pop 22000 or whatever but there are sure a lot of stills going :unsure: :beerbang:




I have to agree with you BribieG except for the only AG brewer from bribie. If you add me it makes it 2 from 22000.
Its pointless going to the LHBS around here for anything that goes into an AG brew.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (5/10/10)

elec said:


> My local HBS is about 800k's away, but the closest with AG supplies is around 2500k's from home. An order generally takes between 10-14 days to arrive, thanks to our wonderful postal service. If I miss something on my order, stiff shit, I have to wait till next time.
> I envy those who can just stop by and have an intellegent conversation with their supplier. But this place makes up for that, if you aren't bad at wading......
> 
> Regards



yeah I know it's a friggin hassle, my local "hbs" has a grand total of nothing for beer making, all geared towards metho making.


----------



## felten (5/10/10)

I almost missed the greensborough homebrew love train. Great range and service, I should really buy from there more often but sometimes I'm not sure on what they are stocking.



> Fents, great job on the web site, simple is better than none, if you didn't i wouldn't have found him.


Agreed, that website is how I originally found the AHB forums. It was the first thing I googled when I was looking for homebrew info, after my brother told me there was a HB shop in greensie.


----------



## MarkBastard (5/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Them sounds like fighting words. I will watch this with interest.
> GB



Watch? Join the good fight!

Can't you guys get proof and go to the ACCC or something?


----------



## davo4772 (6/10/10)

drtomc said:


> I didn't realize refractometers bounced. Must get one....
> 
> T.




When you do, bring it over and we'll give it a test bounce. We're in the same suburb.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Watch? Join the good fight!
> 
> Can't you guys get proof and go to the ACCC or something?


Been there done that. They the ACCC hasn't had a conviction in six years, that's as long as the law has been in place.
GB


----------



## Nick JD (6/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Been there done that. They the ACCC hasn't had a conviction in six years, that's as long as the law has been in place.
> GB



I'm not sure it's their task to "convict". They impose fines - quite a lot. A couple of homebrew shops not being sold some cans of goo ... probably not worth them giving a shit. If your name is Rio Tinto or BHP they might.


----------



## DU99 (6/10/10)

wonder if the media would like a story...about this deal


----------



## Ross (6/10/10)

Not an ACCC concern or a media story at all. Any wholesaler can sell/not sell to whoever he likes/dislikes. That's the way it's always been & it's not likely to change, nor should it IMO. 

What we have to work at is persuading said wholesalers to stop supporting lame ducks in preference to companies that can promote & increase their sales.

cheers Ross


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/10/10)

DU99 said:


> wonder if the media would like a story...about this deal


Possibly if we organised a email petition and every body sent an email to these people at Brewcellar they may change there minds ? Could be a united push. Lots of noise ! Not sure if Ross would be in agreement with this idea but we are both in the same boat, trying to supply the customers with all the choices.
GB


----------



## Nick JD (6/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Possibly if we organised a email petition and every body sent an email to these people at Brewcellar they may change there minds ? Could be a united push. Lots of noise ! Not sure if Ross would be in agreement with this idea but we are both in the same boat, trying to supply the customers with all the choices.
> GB



Let me get this straight. You want your customers (who can buy this stuff direct online anyway), to fight for your right to sell them a product so you can make a profit?

I do believe I've heard it all.


----------



## benno1973 (6/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Let me get this straight. You want your customers (who can buy this stuff direct online anyway), to fight for your right to sell them a product so you can make a profit?
> 
> I do believe I've heard it all.



Gryphon is pretty much my local. Would I fight for him to be able to have a bigger range? Of course I would. Where can I buy online cans of Coopers that will be cheaper than getting them from my LHBS? Hops is entirely different - lighter, and more able to be posted.


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

Has anyone used the LHBS at Burliegh?


----------



## DU99 (6/10/10)

where can you buy coopers cans ...wesfarmers has stopped stocking Coopers..People forget its a freedom of choice


----------



## Nick JD (6/10/10)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Where can I buy online cans of Coopers that will be cheaper than getting them from my LHBS?



I can buy 12, 1.5kg cans of Coopers Malt Extract for $8.95 each on their website (_without _the member's discount).

Freight from Adelaide to Queensland costs $60. 

$13.30 each, or about what your LHBS sells them for, 'cept you don't even have to get in your car, someone delivers them to your brewery.

Now, if you wanted to buy LDME ... it'd be way cheaper. If you lived nearer to Adelaide, it'd be cheaper than your LHBS.

The member's discount would reduce this by 10% I think. I'm not a member. 

It's 2010 - you've got the Interweb ... why not use it?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Let me get this straight. You want your customers (who can buy this stuff direct online anyway), to fight for your right to sell them a product so you can make a profit?
> 
> I do believe I've heard it all.


Nick as usual you are being a complete dick, I would not expect you to help any one other than yourself. :lol: 
GB


----------



## Acasta (6/10/10)

i like how he added the smiley face. Means you can't get insulted.


----------



## Nick JD (6/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Nick as usual you are being a complete dick, I would not expect you to help any one other than yourself. :lol:
> GB



Can I be bothered retailer-ating? No. 

I'm happy with the amount of help I've given on this site and I don't have a horse in this race. My help has been non-profit.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/10/10)

Acasta said:


> i like how he added the smiley face. Means you can't get insulted.


Shit do all you dicks hang together ? <_< (insult just in case you havent the brains to work it out)
Gb


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Can I be bothered retailer-ating? No.
> 
> I'm happy with the amount of help I've given on this site and I don't have a horse in this race. My help has been non-profit.


Delete amount of your "help" and replace with bull shit and you are on the money. Back under your rock dip shit.  Bring it on GIRLS.
GB


----------



## Acasta (6/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Shit do all you dicks hang together ? <_< (insult just in case you havent the brains to work it out)
> Gb


Well, i wasn't having a go, or taking sides. Just commenting on the fact how people do that and it doesn't really make sense.
Thanks for the insult.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/10/10)

Acasta said:


> Well, i wasn't having a go, or taking sides. Just commenting on the fact how people do that and it doesn't really make sense.
> Thanks for the insult.


OK then maybe you should have used a :lol: insult retracted.
GB


----------



## Nick JD (6/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Delete amount of your "help" and replace with bull shit and you are on the money. Back under your rock dip shit.  Bring it on GIRLS.
> GB



I'm happy with the amount of *bullshit *I've given on this site and I don't have a horse in this race. My *bullshit *has been non-profit.

That's better.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> I'm happy with the amount of *bullshit *I've given on this site and I don't have a horse in this race. My *bullshit *has been non-profit.
> 
> That's better.


Yes much better and much more correct.You may have noticed I dont have much to do tonight in the way of low class (you) entertainment. :lol: 
GB


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

I still don't know if anyone has used the Burliegh store???    ;(


----------



## Hatchy (6/10/10)

Personally I reckon a lot of Nicks posts are quite funny & entertaining sometimes, especially when him & Bum end up posting in the same thread. That's AHB's greatest hits territory.

As far as any monopoly/duopoly/whateveropoly that exists in the HB wholesale market. Is this deal a recent deal or was it in place when you opened? Surely you had a business plan before you started & knew risks & dangers with opening a business which (as has been previously pointed out in this thread) is a niche market.

<insert emoticon that says I'm not trying to piss anyone off>


----------



## mccuaigm (6/10/10)

Not me dude... Been to ibrew & a couple of others. I buy most of my stuff from CB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> Personally I reckon a lot of Nicks posts are quite funny & entertaining sometimes, especially when him & Bum end up posting in the same thread. That's AHB's greatest hits territory.
> 
> As far as any monopoly/duopoly/whateveropoly that exists in the HB wholesale market. Is this deal a recent deal or was it in place when you opened? Surely you had a business plan before you started & knew risks & dangers with opening a business which (as has been previously pointed out in this thread) is a niche market.
> 
> <insert emoticon that says I'm not trying to piss anyone off>


I agree just because Nick has a different point of view doesnt make him not funny. I like the banter. Business plan , yes to stay in business and provide goods at great prices.
GB


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

Cracks another beer and laughs!!!!


----------



## BEC26 (6/10/10)

elec said:


> My local HBS is about 800k's away, but the closest with AG supplies is around 2500k's from home. An order generally takes between 10-14 days to arrive, thanks to our wonderful postal service. If I miss something on my order, stiff shit, I have to wait till next time.
> I envy those who can just stop by and have an intellegent conversation with their supplier. But this place makes up for that, if you aren't bad at wading......
> 
> Regards



This sounds like a job for Bob Katter!!

Organise LHBS for all of FNQ - hopefully that was one of you list of 20  

In addition to the NBN, the FNQLHBSN

Get onto it Bob! :lol:


----------



## MarkBastard (6/10/10)

All of this over tins of goop...


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

Don't forget GHBQ and KLMTY also JYRS is good and lets not forget MEOHQ!!!


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

BEST of all is FARQUE!!!!!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/10/10)

What now. This is getting boring. I think its the day light saving factor, all the girls have gone to bed ?
GB


----------



## keifer33 (6/10/10)

us 'sleepy' WA'ins are still awake cause we are now 3 hours behind...we are like a big country town and I like that about Perth! 

Unfortunately have no funny posts or insults to add to this wonderful support thread.


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

Tee hee hee. Look at my other post, I am stirring it up!!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> Tee hee hee. Look at my other post, I am stirring it up!!!


What the one's that I didnt understand ? all those FNQLHBSN etc cant bite to those cause I dont know whats goin down. Please enlighten me. Long night no bites.  
Gb


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

It's just a poke at all the people on here that use acronyms. I don't understand all of them so I just made some up. It's like ok LHBS stands for Local Home Brew Shop, but what is all these other things stand for? I am just in the mood for stirring up shite. Please forgive me, I don't do it often. I think it's called trolling.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> It's just a poke at all the people on here that use acronyms. I don't understand all of them so I just made some up. It's like ok LHBS stands for Local Home Brew Shop, but what is all these other things stand for? I am just in the mood for stirring up shite. Please forgive me, I don't do it often. I think it's called trolling.


Trolling dont you need lures for that ? I have caught a few here with those. Good bites but not much fight. Bah Ha
Off to fill the glass.
GB


----------



## scoundrel (7/10/10)

geez you vic brewers fire up about **** all and nothing. All this crap about who has cheaper cans of goop? have a homebrew and relax you pricks. Ain't that wat we r here for? *guy with the right idea smily face* 

@fasty73 haven't used the burliegh LHBS get most of my stuff through craftbrewer and brewers choise at enoggera, CB is your best bet though on price. Are ypu coming to the qld case swap?


----------



## Acasta (7/10/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> geez you vic brewers fire up about **** all and nothing.


Now its on.


----------



## brett mccluskey (7/10/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> geez you vic brewers fire up about **** all and nothing. All this crap about who has cheaper cans of goop? have a homebrew and relax you pricks. Ain't that wat we r here for? *guy with the right idea smily face*
> 
> @fasty73 haven't used the burliegh LHBS get most of my stuff through craftbrewer and brewers choise at enoggera, CB is your best bet though on price. Are ypu coming to the qld case swap?


You're not bloody wrong cobber :beerbang: This argument has been going on since the mid 90's,when it was about supermarkets getting bulk discounts that lhbs's couldn't,and selling a can of goo for $2 cheaper than them.Good hb shops derserve support,shit shops deserve to perish :chug:I'm waiting for someone to post a thread boasting about how much money they save by reusing bloody bottlecaps! As a wise man once said"Relax,don't worry,etc" :beer:


----------



## cdbrown (7/10/10)

GB - Big Bubble have all the hopped extract range. They also have sacks of LDME, spray dried and the rest. All the dried malt is weighed and packaged in their own stuff. Hops, yeast and other bits all with the big brewcraft logo on it.

I would have got the dried malt from you if you stocked it, as it would have saved the time getting the grain and hops from you and the extract from them.


----------



## MHB (7/10/10)

> I'm waiting for someone to post a thread boasting about how much money they save by reusing bloody bottlecaps



Old Idea - Link
MHB


----------



## brett mccluskey (7/10/10)

MHB said:


> Old Idea - Link
> MHB


good god! i should have guessed :wacko:


----------



## MHB (7/10/10)

Welcome to AHB land where half the population is so tight they fart in falsetto.

MHB


----------



## Nick JD (7/10/10)

MHB said:


> Welcome to AHB land where half the population is so tight they fart in falsetto.
> 
> MHB



Homebrewing is inherently tight. They sell pre-made beer at the shop you know - if we all bought our beer you'd be back on Oxford St hocking that tight ass for a living.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (7/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Homebrewing is inherently tight. They sell pre-made beer at the shop you know - if we all did that you'd be back on Oxford St hocking that tight ass for a living.




very good point nick, that's what attracted me at first but now i fear my love of buying home brew stuff may be swinging it the other way :beerbang:


----------



## Nick JD (7/10/10)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> very good point nick, that's what attracted me at first but now i fear my love of buying home brew stuff may be swinging it the other way :beerbang:



Spend your dollars wisely (overseas while the dollar is HOT) and buy your missus something nice with the savings. That's the kind of support that matters - not keeping people in business who label their customers "tightasses".


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/10/10)

RdeVjun said:


> I suspect many LHBS' main competitor (at least in their own eyes) is not the specialist craft/ boutique brewing supplies outfit at all but the supermarket with cheap goop tins and bags of sugar, from there with the spotty indifferent teen to the LHBS proprietor is indeed quite a jump. If only LHBSes set their sights in the other direction, we wouldn't be having this discussion...
> 
> +1 Mark et al, I say let the crap LHBS wither and die, but the business model doesn't support that though- can't draw LHBS proprietor's knowledge and helpfulness boundaries on a map.



+1 RdeVjun - most articulate and well thought out post for at the very least today, and possibly the last month.


----------



## Nick JD (7/10/10)

_...can't draw LHBS proprietor's knowledge and helpfulness boundaries on a map._

Craftbrewer aside, I have never been to a LHBS where the owner knew anywhere near what can be easily learned using Google in about the same time. 

Some of the advice I've had has made me laugh. I actively _don't _tell one guy when I'm buying a pack of US05 that I'm brewing with grain because he'll give me the same stupid lecture on how I'm wasting my time. Seriously, there's probably 5 LHBSs in Australia who can offer good advice. 

Coles has obviously decided that for every person who buys a can of goop and a kg of sugar they lose 23L of beer sales out of Liquorland. Clever - but again, a bit ******* clinical when you think about it. Woolies probably next - so the shit LHBSs can get their market back. That's good for them, but we all know they make all their money from spirits anyway.

This could lead to the end of the Goop Can. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## MHB (7/10/10)

In the whole country there are really only about half a dozen home brew shops that invest in and support all grain brewing; as an "industry" home brewing wouldn't even notice if every AG brewer in Australia fell down that proverbial hole in the ground.
I think I can safely say that the shops that support AG do it for the love of the craft not for the money they (allegedly) make out of it, whatever our personal differences I believe that is true for Craft Brewer in Brisbane, Pat in Sydney, Grain and Grape, Beer Belly and Gryphon over in the west, and some others I know for sure it's true for me.

Because of retailers who work hard to bring the best equipment and ingredients to the market we (me included) now have access to the finest range of malt hops and yeast that have ever been available
Remember it was only a couple of years ago Hop prices went ballistic every HBS listed above cut their margin on hops dramatically (yes we all know what each other pays for stock) you only copped a fraction of the pain. Same is true for some of the popular dried yeasts and look at Malt prices; we are all paying less for malt than we were, 10 years ago about all you could get was Adelaide Malt, I think the range was Schooner and four coloured malts, starting at $50 a bag plus shipping. Now we stock about a dozen base malts and forty or so specialty malts.
OK right now the dollar is strong, there is a bit of a hop glut and there are some bargains to be had, I could buy direct and maybe save a couple of dollars or I can support the local hop merchants (back then these guys were supplying us with hops at less than they could have then sold them on the world market). The dollar won't always be this high and there won't always be a hop glut; if I support them we will always have access to good hops.

Good home brew shops need your support, I believe that if you think it through it's a two way street.
My idea of a good home brew shop is one that offers a comprehensive range of products, people that can help you when you need it and that a fosters a community of brewers focused on making great beer.

Mark
Marks Home Brew
Who will stay the hell out of this thread from now on the most dangerous place on earth is apparently standing between *some* hombrewers and a dollar.


----------



## manticle (7/10/10)

The hops thing is a nothing - you can't brew beer just with hops and getting some cheaper ones will eventuate in much grain and yeast and so on being bought and likely bought here. Even with the aussie dollar competing with the US so well, I'm not likely to buy my next 20 L glass demijohn, gas burner or multiple kg of grain from the US. Wouldn't risk my liquid yeast being in transit for that long either. It (a few grams of hops) shouldn't even be a focus.

I agree with the rest - niche market driven essentially by passion and we'd all be poorer without it. It's more the fact that it is driven by passion (and knowledge and decent advice that goes with that passion) that I'll keep buying from GG and others. If they were crap I wouldn't but the fact is they're not so I find value when my dollar is spent there, regardless of whether or not my US brothers pay less. I make good beer for a fraction of the price and enjoy the process immensely. Good enough for me.


----------



## haysie (7/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> _...can't draw LHBS proprietor's knowledge and helpfulness boundaries on a map._
> 
> Craftbrewer aside, I have never been to a LHBS where the owner knew anywhere near what can be easily learned using Google in about the same time.
> 
> ...




Sorry everyone, i just have to ask this monkey not to throw his faeces but to name the 5 LHBS`S? 
In all his post`s , he`s a tyrant towards retailers.

edit. No hypocrite as a PM suggested. Grain book account with G&G, most yeasts and bits from Craftbrewer, associate in a bulk here n there,........ and know a few people!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/10/10)

haysie said:


> Sorry everyone, i just have to ask this monkey not to throw his faeces but to name the 5 LHBS`S?
> In all his post`s , he`s a tyrant towards retailers.


I think he is a commie.
GB


----------



## jakub76 (8/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Business plan , yes to stay in business and provide goods at great prices.
> GB


It's a bit simplistic...perhaps consider adding "...by antagonising potential customers..."



Gryphon Brewing said:


> ... you are being a complete dick...





Gryphon Brewing said:


> Shit do all you dicks hang together ? <_< (insult just in case you havent the brains to work it out)



and by being a masogynistic homaphobe



Gryphon Brewing said:


> Back under your rock dip shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...and let's not forget begging...



Gryphon Brewing said:


> Possibly if we organised a email petition and every body sent an email to these people at Brewcellar they may change there minds ?
> GB



Tempting as it is I'm not going to mention overheads or real shops. Top work! :beerbang:<-He's toasting sarcasm.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/10/10)

And I though I was being nice. :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## pk.sax (8/10/10)

I gotta say, if the cans of goop didn't exist most ppl will never start brewing. Every time I walk into LHBS I see them touting a cider can or gingerbeer can to somewhat clueless walk-ins. It's annoying but you can realise why they have to do that to get customers started. No HBS can teach a brewer more than they can learn themselves, I'm just thankful the one close to me can fill in the gaps for me when I have doubts and offers advice according to how informed he finds his customer. You definitely cant teach a monkey how to wire up a thermostat, the monkey will freak out! In fact, I'm quite dismayed the supermarkets are phasing out the tins, its the best free advertising homebrewing gets. Oh well, that's my 2c about why the HBS aren't all idiots, there are definitely quite a few good ones.


----------



## PistolPatch (8/10/10)

Mmm, interesting to have a quick read through the above.

I have dealt with pretty much all the major retailers and know what goes on behind the scenes. I'm a lot more interested in advice than price*. Good advice leads to friendship and loyalty but I can't tell you how many times my loyalty and friendship has been abused. It is a very sore point for me. In my younger brewing days, when I used to be a bit more of a celebrity here on AHB, I used to get calls/pressure from some retailers saying post this or post that. Most of the time I would post because I agreed. Sometimes I didn't and with one retailer, the repercussions were subtle but severe.

In my naivety, I think retailing brewing products should be a lovely livelihood but when I read threads like this I am reminded of how ugly I find a lot of brewing retailing. I do, actually cringe, any time I hear of brewing retailing and I am cranky at myself for doing this because there are very good ones out there but, they are hardly ever great.

There's a lot of unfairness to brewing retailers by the wholesalers and this is a constant source of worry to retailers. Perhaps a bit of co-operation amongst some existing retailers would make a huge difference for them and us?

Okay, my next door neighbour has just popped around and wants a beer.

I will give her one .

Spot,
Pat


----------



## InCider (8/10/10)

PistolPatch said:


> Okay, my next door neighbour has just popped around and wants a beer.
> 
> I will give her one .
> 
> ...



My sister not good enough for you Pat? :lol:


----------



## Steve (8/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Seriously, there's probably 5 LHBSs in Australia who can offer good advice.



Seriously? **** i'd better stop going to mine then....no wonder ive been doing it wrong for all these years. Can you give me the 5 shops phone numbers so I can call them next time I put a brew on?


----------



## thesunsettree (8/10/10)

I know of 3 in brisbane. At that sort of per capita the brewers in the rest of aus dont stand a chance, poor bastards


----------



## MitchDudarko (8/10/10)

The opinionated are so opinionated... <_<


----------



## DU99 (8/10/10)

heres something i found

http://pint.com.au/links/homebrewshops/


----------



## Batz (8/10/10)

I buy all my grain from Craftbrewer and would hate to go back to the days of not being able to buy sacks of grain, it wasn't many years ago !
I also buy some hops, yeast and other bits and pieces from Craftbrewer, Marks Homebrew and Gyphon.

This whole dollar thing is only temporary, the market is now over due for a correction, then the gold price will drop and the US dollar will rise again. I don't think the international spending of a few brewers on this site will affect any of these HBS very much.

Batz


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (8/10/10)

DU99 said:


> heres something i found
> 
> http://pint.com.au/links/homebrewshops/




Good find :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (8/10/10)

Batz said:


> I buy all my grain from Craftbrewer and would hate to go back to the days of not being able to buy sacks of grain, it wasn't many years ago !
> I also buy some hops, yeast and other bits and pieces from Craftbrewer, Marks Homebrew and Gyphon.
> 
> This whole dollar thing is only temporary, the market is now over due for a correction, then the gold price will drop and the US dollar will rise again. I don't think the international spending of a few brewers on this site will affect any of these HBS very much.
> ...



Listening to an article on Radio National the other day, we are currently in the middle of a 'currency war' with countries that depend on exporting goods to get out of their recession (including the USA) deliberately engineering a lower exchange rate for their currency. China being the main example with their yuan. However I don't see the yanks welcoming a rising dollar any time soon. On a micro level, as we see ourselves, this is already leading to increased exports of Cluster, March Pumps and perlick taps so it's obviously working for them. Hopefully there is going to be a correction as Batz says because this is becoming similar to the Great Depression when countries raced each other to the bottom to see who could become the poorest.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Listening to an article on Radio National the other day, we are currently in the middle of a 'currency war' with countries that depend on exporting goods to get out of their recession (including the USA) deliberately engineering a lower exchange rate for their currency. China being the main example with their yuan. However I don't see the yanks welcoming a rising dollar any time soon. On a micro level, as we see ourselves, this is already leading to increased exports of Cluster, March Pumps and perlick taps so it's obviously working for them. Hopefully there is going to be a correction as Batz says because this is becoming similar to the Great Depression when countries raced each other to the bottom to see who could become the poorest.


Bribie and Batz I agree with what you say/quote 100%, this current situation is great for Australian buyer,s looking at the American market place but at the expense of other Australian industries. I think we lot have been around a bit longer than the average and can appreciate the whole situation a bit better. Having said that I am tempted to head to Vietnam with the Dong so high and help their economy out a bit. :icon_drunk: 
GB


----------



## Fourstar (8/10/10)

Batz said:


> I buy all my grain from Craftbrewer and would hate to go back to the days of not being able to buy sacks of grain, it wasn't many years ago !
> I also buy some hops, yeast and other bits and pieces from Craftbrewer, Marks Homebrew and Gyphon.
> 
> This whole dollar thing is only temporary, the market is now over due for a correction, then the gold price will drop and the US dollar will rise again. I don't think the international spending of a few brewers on this site will affect any of these HBS very much.
> ...




The guy that has predicted majority of the world economic falls and rises, specifically the WFC, also predicted we would be reaching parity IIRC by mid next year and the ability to reach around 1.15-1.20$USD. SWMBO knows the guys name but its beyond me.


----------



## Bribie G (8/10/10)

:icon_offtopic: :icon_offtopic: 

On the subject of exchange rates, with all the currencies in the world you really have to go way back and try to tease out the complex interactions etc, it's like a tangled ball of thread. It's not simply a case of "our crown buys two of your ducats and three of that guy's florins so aren't we clever chaps hey". A quick historical lesson will possible enlighten.

Up until the 1960s Britain and Australia both had the pound. As it happened the Aussie Pound wasn't linked to the Pom pound and when I was lad and more than a few of my schoolmates emigrated to Australia with their parents, it was a bit of a conversation topic that an Australian Pound was worth twenty two shillings (one pound two shillings) and they weren't getting parity. Anyway in the 60s Australia and then the UK went decimal. Australia, South Africa, New Zealand decided to go for the ten shilling (half a pound) unit and called them dollar or rand etc with 100 cents to the unit. The UK decided to stay with the pound unit, with 100 New Pence to the unit. 

So if at any time since then our dollar was fetching 50 pence, then we could be seen as 'at parity'. It wasn't that our money was half as valuable or had half the purchasing power of half a quid, just different way of looking at it. 
During the 90s our dollar dropped to about a third of a pound, that was bad news for us on holiday but good for the Poms. Now it's worth 62 pence so we are on the front foot again, but really at the end of the day our Currency is now back to what it was in the 1950s exchange wise against the pound. 

Look at it another way, when I was a kid - any older poms will recall this - if you said "give us half a dollar mate, I'm skint", you meant a half crown (one eighth of a pound). Because traditionally there were four dollars US to the pound, or two dollars to the Aussie dollar if they had an Aussie dollar in the 50s. Now there are something like one and a half dollars to the pound because the dollar has risen against the pound or the pound has fallen against the dollar. 

The dollar has probably been waaaaay overvalued in the past 30 years due to its central nature as the world currency and maybe its rightful place in the world could well be at half what it is now. Many Americans earn twelve dollars an hour and pay half what we pay for petrol and hops and yet have no trouble buying a sensible family home for around $150k in most regional cities, so maybe that's good level for the US dollar to drift down to as Euros and Yuans etc take over much of its prominence as a world trading currency. 

Time will tell


----------



## Nevalicious (8/10/10)

BribieG said:


> and yet have no trouble buying a sensible family home for around $150k in most regional cities



Seriously... Doesn't that give any young bloke out there the shits! I wish my mortgage was somewhere near that mark... <_<


----------



## Bribie G (9/10/10)

Nevalicious said:


> Seriously... Doesn't that give any young bloke out there the shits! I wish my mortgage was somewhere near that mark... <_<


Way off topic :icon_offtopic: but;


----------



## bum (9/10/10)

Counterpoint: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum,_Ohio

For anyone who can't be bothered clicking - it is a shithole.


----------



## Bribie G (9/10/10)

Yeah, shitholes all over the planet unfortunately :icon_cheers: 




Edit: Then there's REAL shitholes :lol:


----------



## DU99 (9/10/10)

+1 Agree NOBLE PARK is


----------



## np1962 (9/10/10)

bum said:


> Counterpoint: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcanum,_Ohio
> 
> For anyone who can't be bothered clicking - it is a shithole.


But with 10 women for every 8 blokes even you could get lucky Bum. :icon_cheers:


----------



## grod5 (30/10/10)

Just went to daves hombrew in north sydney, nice friendly, helpful guys


----------



## .DJ. (10/5/11)

I went to my lhbs a week or so ago and said "do you sell Nottingham Yeast?"

His response...

_"Never Heard of it"_

then he started quoting different types of hops.... I said, no, its yeast.

_"Never Heard of it"_

lucky I only go there for No rinse and LDME...


----------



## mckenry (10/5/11)

.DJ. said:


> I went to my lhbs a week or so ago and said "do you sell Nottingham Yeast?"
> 
> His response...
> 
> ...



Is that Campbelltown DJ?


----------



## .DJ. (10/5/11)

korrekt...


----------



## kjparker (10/5/11)

.DJ. said:


> korrekt...




Bugger, Just moved to the area, and if that's the one on queen street, then I'm screwed!


----------



## DU99 (10/5/11)

like the home brew store i visited in moonah has hops/yeast just hanging on the shelf..not in a fridge..


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/11)

To buy a packet of yeast for me it's a 90k round trip. Or a next day delivery from Ross if I get my order onto their system before 7 am. Figure.

I guess the beer items stocked by most of the small LHBS are just there to pretty-up the place, whilst the core business is da moonshine (certainly true in SEQ, don't know about other states). I was seriously thinking myself of going into "water purification and plant oil extraction" last year and did a lot of background research, but in a fit of uncharacteristic logical behaviour I bought the electric bike instead.


----------



## stux (10/5/11)

clueless said:


> Bugger, Just moved to the area, and if that's the one on queen street, then I'm screwed!



Worth driving to St Marys to see Pat at Absolute Homebrew


----------



## humulus (10/5/11)

clueless said:


> Bugger, Just moved to the area, and if that's the one on queen street, then I'm screwed!


Kevin at Kirrawee Homebrew is very helpfull :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## .DJ. (10/5/11)

Stux said:


> Worth driving to St Marys to see Pat at Absolute Homebrew



Agree with this... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (10/5/11)

BribieG said:


> I guess the beer items stocked by most of the small LHBS are just there to pretty-up the place, whilst the core business is da moonshine (certainly true in SEQ, don't know about other states). I was seriously thinking myself of going into "water purification and plant oil extraction" last year and did a lot of background research, but in a fit of uncharacteristic logical behaviour I bought the electric bike instead.


The LHBS here is the same, more than half the shop devoted to all things moonshine. Just means being a little more organized, buying in bulk and or taking a trip to a website or club sponsor.


----------



## haysie (10/5/11)

I visited my LHBS the other day. Gas cylinder changeover, some LDME, racking cane. Would not take card for the gas..cash only! whats your take on that?


----------



## goomboogo (10/5/11)

haysie said:


> I visited my LHBS the other day. Gas cylinder changeover, some LDME, racking cane. Would not take card for the gas..cash only! whats your take on that?



The cash went straight in his/her pocket. I'm sure they simply didn't want to burden the tax man with more work.


----------



## haysie (10/5/11)

Probably not the answer I was looking for Goo, but thanks.
If its cash only on a gas bottle, whats going on?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/5/11)

haysie said:


> Probably not the answer I was looking for Goo, but thanks.
> If its cash only on a gas bottle, whats going on?


Possibly some thing less than legitimate , I guess you are talking CO2 ?
Does beg a question, got me thinking now :blink: 
Nev 
GB


----------



## bum (10/5/11)

Wolfy said:


> The LHBS here is the same, more than half the shop devoted to all things moonshine.


The two nearest me devote large percentages of the shop to hydroponic tomatoes.

When I once bought some crystal from one of them the bloke says "What's that? Bird food?"

[EDIT: I guess it needs to be pointed out that it is crystal _malt_ I was buying]


----------



## haysie (10/5/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Possibly some thing less than legitimate , I guess you are talking CO2 ?
> Does beg a question, got me thinking now :blink:
> Nev
> GB



Yes Nev, CO2

edit.. me thinks maybe something going on with a source... new bottle sealed and capped, just as it should be.
A bit pissed this cash only thing though.


----------



## [email protected] (10/5/11)

I used to work at a servo a few years back and the delivery driver of a well know LPG supplier used to have a cash thing on the side for his own personal benefit. Something to do with large amounts that are written off as expected losses down the supply chain.



haysie said:


> Yes Nev, CO2
> 
> edit.. me thinks maybe something going on with a source... new bottle sealed and capped, just as it should be.
> A bit pissed this cash only thing though.


----------



## outbreak (10/5/11)

I know where I get my CO2 the LHBS isn't actually the place that owns the bottles.... With that in mind i dare say its going directly into their pocket as I did not receive a receipt (not that I asked for one).


----------



## B3nder (20/6/11)

clueless said:


> Bugger, Just moved to the area, and if that's the one on queen street, then I'm screwed!



It wasn't the shop at Queen Street mate, I'm no-where near Campbelltown - lol


----------



## kjparker (20/6/11)

B3nder said:


> It wasn't the shop at Queen Street mate, I'm no-where near Campbelltown - lol



Not quite sure what your on about? I wasnt quoting you....

Edit:

Ahh, I see what you done there. Yes it was the one on Queen Street. Queen Street in Campbelltown. Yours isnt the only Queen Street with a brew shop on it!


----------



## stux (20/6/11)

Went to my LHBS (well the one that's a little bit further away than the nearest ) the other day

Picked up a handful of john guest fittings and more than a few metres of valspar tubing, put in a pre-order for some wyeast

All hops and yeast are kept in a fridge

Grain is available by the sack or by the gram, and there are at least 50 different types

Full range of wort kits and tins, as well as the obligatory moonshine shelves

Noticed they're now stocking all manner of stainless steel fixtures, nice false bottoms, hop screens, large pots with welded nipples, adjustable regulators, burners and malt crushers 

Was impressed

Go Pat


----------



## pk.sax (20/6/11)

Stux said:


> Went to my LHBS (well the one that's a little bit further away than the nearest ) the other day
> 
> Picked up a handful of john guest fittings and more than a few metres of valspar tubing, put in a pre-order for some wyeast
> 
> ...



Pat is so good with his service I ordered from him while living in melbourne  He called back two weeks later when the yeast arrived, fresh and processes it all over the phone. Them, Ross @ CB, Pete in Boronia, John & Paul @ G&G, BB in adelaide.. plenty of awesome HBS I've come in contact with personally, internet, phone... there are some really good ones out there.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (20/6/11)

DU99 said:


> like the home brew store i visited in moonah has hops/yeast just hanging on the shelf..not in a fridge..



Moonah, Tas? Yep, dreadful place that is!! The same hops kept on the shelf were about $7-$8 for 25gm. I bought 3 packets and the guy serving me said that was way too much for one brew  I tried to explain that I was buying (from his store) unhopped extract and that 75gm is really not much at all. Unhopped? What do you mean?  

It seems to me that the homebrewing scene is changing and that there a great many more retailers and products available then there was before. There are new shops, and long standing shops expanding their range of products and services. 
On the other hand there are the merchants that are offering the same trade as they have offered for too many years before...


----------



## B3nder (21/6/11)

clueless said:


> Not quite sure what your on about? I wasnt quoting you....
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ahh, I see what you done there. Yes it was the one on Queen Street. Queen Street in Campbelltown. Yours isnt the only Queen Street with a brew shop on it!


lol, All good mate, just making sure


----------

